# mon superdrive ne lit plus les dvd gravés



## crusem (10 Novembre 2004)

je possède un G5 bipro 2x1,8 - 512 mo - panther 10.3.6 - superdrive
depuis qq tps, mon superdrive ne veut plus lire les DVD gravés uniquement
il lit les cd, cd-rw , dvd du commerce pressés mais pas les dvd gravés de sauvegarde, 
quelle que soit la marque des dvd vierges...
toast et idVD continuent à graver de nouveaus DVd mais à peine éjectés, lorsque je les réinsère, 
le finder, toast, lecture dvd ne veulent plus le reconnaitre et il est automatiquement éjecté...


HELP

d'avance merci pour vos conseils

crusem


----------



## benamad (10 Novembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas vraiment une reponse mais j'ai le meme probleme avec le superdrive de mon Imac. Comme il est sous garantie je vais le ramener au magasin je te signale si jamais il me donne des infos sur le probleme et comment le resoudre.


----------



## petitfuzzle (11 Novembre 2004)

crusem a dit:
			
		

> je possède un G5 bipro 2x1,8 - 512 mo - panther 10.3.6 - superdrive
> depuis qq tps, mon superdrive ne veut plus lire les DVD gravés uniquement
> il lit les cd, cd-rw , dvd du commerce pressés mais pas les dvd gravés de sauvegarde,
> quelle que soit la marque des dvd vierges...
> ...



j'ai eu exactement le même problème avec un pioneer 106D, je présume que c'était la lentille optique du lecteur qui était sale, malheureusement je n'ai pas réussi à la nettoyer, j'en ai profité pour remplacer le graveur d'origine par un pioneer 108D qui me donne entière satisfaction, on le trouve maintenant pour 80¤ environ par exemple sur www.dabs.com.


----------



## potomac (14 Novembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas vraiment une reponse mais j'ai le meme probleme avec le superdrive de mon Imac. Comme il est sous garantie je vais le ramener au magasin je te signale si jamais il me donne des infos sur le probleme et comment le resoudre.




 
J'ai ce même problème depuis quelques temps : à savoir mon superdrive sur eMac 800, un Pioneer DVD 104-R, ne veut plus lire les CD de sauvegarde que j'ai fait, il ne reconnait plus les CD vierges que je lui insère en vue d'une gravure (alors que je n'ai pas changé de marque).
Enfin sauf quelques rares fois où il a accepté de les voir lors de leur insertion, je me suis empressée de graver (c'était avec iTunes) j'ai alors cru que j'étais sauvée !!
  Mais non ,... encore mieux la gravure a commencé sans aller jusqu'à son terme et donc à chaque essai, je transforme : le CD est inutilisable pour lire mais aussi pour graver , puisqu'il n'est plus vierge.
Je n'ose plus trop faire d'essais.    Quoique quand j'ai fait des sauvegardes par Image disque , je n'ai pas eu de problème. Normal ou coïncidence ? Je ne suis pas assez calée pour me sortir de là toute seule.
Alors dès que vous avez des infos je compte sur vous tous !!  MERCI


----------



## DandyWarhol (15 Novembre 2004)

Pareil sur mon superdrive (Imac G4 800, Jaguar), au niveau de la lecture des DVD, par contre la gravure et lecture des CD: Pas de problème.

En fait de mon coté j'arrive à graver les DVD, et lorsque je veux les lire (que ce soit des video ou des données), ils tournent dans le vide pendant 2 ou 3 minutes avec un petit ronflement et à la fin ils s'ejectent pour me dire qu'il est vide...
Ca me le fait depuis quelque temps déjà, par contre mon Imac n'est plus sous garantie..
  






			
				potomac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ce même problème depuis quelques temps : à savoir mon superdrive sur eMac 800, un Pioneer DVD 104-R, ne veut plus lire les CD de sauvegarde que j'ai fait, il ne reconnait plus les CD vierges que je lui insère en vue d'une gravure (alors que je n'ai pas changé de marque).
> Enfin sauf quelques rares fois où il a accepté de les voir lors de leur insertion, je me suis empressée de graver (c'était avec iTunes) j'ai alors cru que j'étais sauvée !!
> Mais non ,... encore mieux la gravure a commencé sans aller jusqu'à son terme et donc à chaque essai, je transforme : le CD est inutilisable pour lire mais aussi pour graver , puisqu'il n'est plus vierge.
> Je n'ose plus trop faire d'essais.  Quoique quand j'ai fait des sauvegardes par Image disque , je n'ai pas eu de problème. Normal ou coïncidence ? Je ne suis pas assez calée pour me sortir de là toute seule.
> Alors dès que vous avez des infos je compte sur vous tous !! MERCI


----------



## blouh (18 Novembre 2004)

:mouais: Bon, ben, je viens rejoindre la cohorte de planté du DVD et vous annoncer que moi aussi, j'ai ce problème avec le super drive de mon G5 bi-pro 1.8Ghz? 
C'est d'ailleurs assez déroutant, parce que je m'en suis déjà servi de mes DVD de backup, et ils étaient montés sans problème (un peu lent à venir, peut-être, mais venus quand même !)
Je suis en train de me demander si le problème ne viendrais pas de la mise à jour en X.3.6 que j'ai faite il y a peu?

Là où je rigole moins, c'est que ce sont donc des DVD+R de backup de mes boulots, et que j'en ai cruellement besoin !!! 

Maintenant, ça serait bien qu'un ponte de la programmation, un bidouilleur expert, un vrai technicien quoi, nous dise pourquoi ça ne marche plus tout d'un coup !


----------



## DandyWarhol (18 Novembre 2004)

Salut,
En ce qui me concerne, je précise, que j'ai ce problème aussi bien sur Jaguar que tu Panther.
Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de la marque des DVD car j'ai utilisé plusieurs marques, ainsi que des DVD Apple.
Donc pareil... si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur une solution


----------



## laustralien2 (23 Novembre 2004)

j'ai un pb similaire sur mon bipro 2Ghz, il ne reconnaît plus les dvd-rw lorsque je les efface, il faut à nouveau les regraver pour qu'ils montent sur le bureau;

J'ai posé la question sur le forum Mac OS X et aucune réponse; serait-ce un problème sans solution?


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Novembre 2004)

A votre avis c'est en lecture ou en écriture que ça ne fonctionne pas?

C'est vrai que je n'ai pas essayé d'insérer le DVD gravé dans un autre lecteur. 
Peut etre que seul le lecteur qui grave n'est ensuite plus capable de lire ce qu'il a écrit lui meme. :mouais: 
*DW*


----------



## yul (24 Novembre 2004)

J'ai le même problème, impossible de graver des DVD-R ou RW. Pour ceux déjà gravés depuis longtemps, je peux les lire . Par contre quand par miracle, j'arrive à finaliser un gravage il n'ai pas lisible sur mon Mac, cependant sur un autre ordinateur il monte correctement ???
De plus je n'arrive jamais à effacer mes DVD-RW, il faut que je le fasse sur une autre machine, et là plus de problème le DVD remonte sur le bureau. Celà ne résoud pas mon problème car à 90 % le gravage plante...
Pour ce qui est des CD, c'est encore bon, mais j'ai de plus en plus de problème. Je suis sur iMac G4 800, et je changerais bien mon graveur moi même, mais je ne trouve pas de tutoriel qui parle d'échange de super drive sur iMac G4. Si quelqu'un a déjà entendu parler de la manip, je suis preneur de toutes infos... :rateau:


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Novembre 2004)

J'ai l'impression qu'on est quand meme beaucoup à avoir le problème .. non?  

Personne n'a eu d'infos officielles de la part d'Apple à ce sujet? 
:mouais:

Meme si de mon coté ça ne changera rien vu qu'il n'est plus en garantie mais bon.. si Apple donnait quand meme un début de solution..


----------



## laustralien2 (25 Novembre 2004)

ca y est j'ai la réponse pour mon cas perso ( powermac bi pro 2 Ghz, ne reconnait plus les dvd-rw après effacement,mon disque dur se transforme en dactylo, et cerise sur le gateau refuse la màj du firmware!!!  la carte mère serait HS, le disque dur chahuterait, et le lecteur vidéo serait dans le même état; d'où reprise de la machine instantanément par APPLE ( - de 8 jours depuis l'achat ) . DÉCEPTION !!! ÉNORME; Je vais réfléchir avant de recommander la même machine;


----------



## gbosnay (26 Novembre 2004)

j'avais le meme pb , des erreurs avec toast 6 , 
commence la gravure et des erreur s a la moitie 
ou le dvd commence et au bout d'une minute n'arrive pas a commencer la gravure et s'eject

j'ai donc fait changer mon superdrive sous garantie

toujours le meme pb
j'ai essaye avec outil disque dur ca allez miuex mais de temps en temps pb

j'ai reinstalle 10.3 sur un autre volume sans faire de mise a jour 
depuis avec outil disque cela focntionne sans erreur , par contre toujours des erreurs avec toast

je pense que la mise a jour 10.3.6 provoque des pb avec le superdrive
je continue a chercher


----------



## hugo76 (16 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

je relance ce sujet, car aujourd'hui j'ai exatcement le meme probleme avec mon sueprdrive 106d. En gros il est incapable de lire des dvd gravés. Mais tout le reste est ok, gravure cd...

je compte donc le changer; ma question est de savoir si tous les pioneer model 106-107-108 & co sont compatibles mac et pc ou alors faut il obligatoirement l'acheter chez un revendeur mac???

merci schuss


----------



## petitfuzzle (16 Janvier 2005)

prends un pioneer 108D (environ 75-80¤) il est reconnu avec Patchburn et marche parfaitement.


----------



## petitfuzzle (16 Janvier 2005)

et pas besoin de l'acheter particulièrement chez un revendeur mac...


----------



## hugo76 (16 Janvier 2005)

et c'est quoi ça Patchburn...


----------



## hugo76 (16 Janvier 2005)

ok c'est bon j'ai vu ce que c'était..


merci à toi pour ces infos..

schuss


----------



## jeremibook (17 Janvier 2005)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu exactement le même problème avec un pioneer 106D, je présume que c'était la lentille optique du lecteur qui était sale, malheureusement je n'ai pas réussi à la nettoyer, j'en ai profité pour remplacer le graveur d'origine par un pioneer 108D qui me donne entière satisfaction, on le trouve maintenant pour 80¤ environ par exemple sur www.dabs.com.



salut : je compte changer de superdrive et celui dont tu parles me plairait bien :  sur dabs.com la référence est-elle bien celle là ? pioneer psk dans les spec je vois que Windows comme système requis... tu as commandé où ? tu as un driver particulier ?


----------



## petitfuzzle (17 Janvier 2005)

jeremibook a dit:
			
		

> salut : je compte changer de superdrive et celui dont tu parles me plairait bien :  sur dabs.com la référence est-elle bien celle là ? pioneer psk dans les spec je vois que Windows comme système requis... tu as commandé où ? tu as un driver particulier ?



Pas besoin de driver, il est reconnu par le système avec Patchburn... et marche parfaitement avec Toast, iTunes ou iDVD, d'ailleurs le 117D des nouveaux powermac n'est autre qu'un 108D bridé.
Tu trouveras éventuellement plus de détails sur l'excellent site www.macetvideo.com/.

Accessoirement j'ai commandé par erreur 2 graveur pioneer 108D façade noire, donc j'en ai un sur les bras payé 72¤50.


----------



## jeremibook (17 Janvier 2005)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de driver, il est reconnu par le système avec Patchburn... et marche parfaitement avec Toast, iTunes ou iDVD, d'ailleurs le 117D des nouveaux powermac n'est autre qu'un 108D bridé.
> Tu trouveras éventuellement plus de détails sur l'excellent site www.macetvideo.com/.
> 
> Accessoirement j'ai commandé par erreur 2 graveur pioneer 108D façade noire, donc j'en ai un sur les bras payé 72¤50.



merci pour ta réponse : question complémentaire : moi je suis en 10.2.8 : je sais pas s'il pourra le reconnaitre... sur macetvideo ils laissent sous-entendre que c'est qu'à partir du 10.3.3 qu'il est reconnu sans patch complémentaire spécifique> j'aimerais bien passer sous le nouveau systeme mais mon superdrive reconnait plus une galette !!! J'aimerais donc remplacer mon machin par un graveur interne, et si possible en évitant de devoir bidouiller les firmwares et tout ça vu que j'y panne strictement que dalle...


----------



## petitfuzzle (17 Janvier 2005)

jeremibook a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ta réponse : question complémentaire : moi je suis en 10.2.8 : je sais pas s'il pourra le reconnaitre... sur macetvideo ils laissent sous-entendre que c'est qu'à partir du 10.3.3 qu'il est reconnu sans patch complémentaire spécifique> j'aimerais bien passer sous le nouveau systeme mais mon superdrive reconnait plus une galette !!! J'aimerais donc remplacer mon machin par un graveur interne, et si possible en évitant de devoir bidouiller les firmwares et tout ça vu que j'y panne strictement que dalle...



Aïe si je comprends bien tu ne peux plus démarrer sur le cd d'installation de panther ! quelle est la machine concernée ?


----------



## petitfuzzle (17 Janvier 2005)

Si j'ai bien lu un autre post c'est un powerMac G4, non ?


----------



## jeremibook (17 Janvier 2005)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien lu un autre post c'est un powerMac G4, non ?



voilà ! c'est un G4 quicksilver, 933, et comme tu dis pas moyen de démarrer depuis un cd ou dvd !... c'est grave docteur ? :mouais:


----------



## petitfuzzle (17 Janvier 2005)

Deux possibilités :

changer le lecteur-graveur pour le modèle précité en croisant les doigts

démarrer le quicksilver en mode target et faire la mise à jour à partir d'une autre bécane


----------



## petitfuzzle (17 Janvier 2005)

ou enfin sortir le lecteur le démonter essayer de nettoyer la lentille optique au coton tige et à l'alcool pour le faire revivre quelques instants le temps de... mais la bon courage !

je pencherai pour la solution 1), de toute façon, il faudra le changer ...


----------



## jeremibook (17 Janvier 2005)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> ou enfin sortir le lecteur le démonter essayer de nettoyer la lentille optique au coton tige et à l'alcool pour le faire revivre quelques instants le temps de... mais la bon courage !
> 
> je pencherai pour la solution 1), de toute façon, il faudra le changer ...



ben moi je serais partant pour le changer (en interne) : la grande question est "dois-je obligatoirement déjà être sous panther ?"  personne ici n'aurait installé un pioneer 108D sous 10.2.8 ? si oui quel patch télécharger avant la mise en place physique du graveur pour qu'il soit reconnu ?
et encore merci pour tes infos ! :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2005)

gbosnay a dit:
			
		

> j'avais le meme pb , des erreurs avec toast 6 ,
> commence la gravure et des erreur s a la moitie
> ou le dvd commence et au bout d'une minute n'arrive pas a commencer la gravure et s'eject
> 
> ...



toi, c'est un autre problème, j'ai eu le même, je l'ai règlé en défragmentant (je dis bien défragmentant, via Norton ou techtools, pas en optimisant depuis Utilitaires disque) le disque contenant le buffer et les donnérs à graver. depuis tout roule.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2005)

jeremibook a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je serais partant pour le changer (en interne) : la grande question est "dois-je obligatoirement déjà être sous panther ?"  personne ici n'aurait installé un pioneer 108D sous 10.2.8 ? si oui quel patch télécharger avant la mise en place physique du graveur pour qu'il soit reconnu ?
> et encore merci pour tes infos ! :hein:



Moi, j'ai un DVR 107 D acheté d'occaze (il vient d'un PC), monté dans un boitier Firewire, il à été directement reconnu, sans patch ni MàJ firmware,  comme "Géré/livré par Apple" tant par mon iMac G4 sous 10.3.4 ou 5 à l'époque, que par l'iMac DV de mon fils sous Jaguard 10.2.8, et fonctionne parfaitement sur les deux Mac.


----------



## jeremibook (18 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai un DVR 107 D acheté d'occaze (il vient d'un PC), monté dans un boitier Firewire, il à été directement reconnu, sans patch ni MàJ firmware,  comme "Géré/livré par Apple" tant par mon iMac G4 sous 10.3.4 ou 5 à l'époque, que par l'iMac DV de mon fils sous Jaguard 10.2.8, et fonctionne parfaitement sur les deux Mac.



Et tu penses qu'un pionner 108D serait reconnut pareil ? sans patch ni MàJ firmware ? sur 10.2.8 ? si c'est le cas je fonce tout de suite... question 2 : depuis IPhoto la gravure DVD serait-elle possible ? psk on parle tout le temps d'IMovie ou Itunes....


----------



## petitfuzzle (18 Janvier 2005)

la mise à jour firmware est interne au graveur pioneer, et indépendante du système PC ou Mac 10.2 ou 10.3, pour le reste je poserai bien la question sur le forum de mac et vidéo Alkaline doit savoir cela (attention il n'est pas toujours commode ... mais il sait beaucoup de choses)


----------



## jeremibook (19 Janvier 2005)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> la mise à jour firmware est interne au graveur pioneer, et indépendante du système PC ou Mac 10.2 ou 10.3, pour le reste je poserai bien la question sur le forum de mac et vidéo Alkaline doit savoir cela (attention il n'est pas toujours commode ... mais il sait beaucoup de choses)



J'ai posé la question sur le forum en question ! je te tiens au courant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2005)

jeremibook a dit:
			
		

> Et tu penses qu'un pionner 108D serait reconnut pareil ? sans patch ni MàJ firmware ? sur 10.2.8 ? si c'est le cas je fonce tout de suite... question 2 : depuis IPhoto la gravure DVD serait-elle possible ? psk on parle tout le temps d'IMovie ou Itunes....



En tout cas en Firewire, donc externe, oui. en interne, je suis moins certain, mais je le pense aussi.


----------



## petitfuzzle (19 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas en Firewire, donc externe, oui. en interne, je suis moins certain, mais je le pense aussi.



A mon sens, si c'est possible en externe c'est encore plus probable en interne, attendons de savoir ce qu'en dira Alkaline...


----------



## jeremibook (21 Janvier 2005)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> A mon sens, si c'est possible en externe c'est encore plus probable en interne, attendons de savoir ce qu'en dira Alkaline...




rahhh! le forum mac&video a planté dans la nuit >>> pour l'heure rien n'est accessible, bon j'ai qd mm eu les infos, apparemment patchburn 3 fonctionne à partir du 10.2.... donc de ce coté là ça semblerait aller, je pense donc faire mon montage en interne (sur le port ATA/66 qui semble être plus performant que le port du superdrive d'origine), la procédure étant 1-zoner le graveur en lui faisant lire un DVD, 2-enlever le DVD, 3-installer patchburn3,  et enfin rebooter le tout pour voir si tout marche... si j'ai bien tout compris, c'est ce que m'a appris alkaline, pis pour le flashage du graveur je verrai plus tard, vu que pour l'heure j'en suis pas à vouloir de la performance de la mort en vitesse de gravure, je veux surtout pouvoir archiver mes données vite fait pour les sortir de ma machine !


----------



## jeremibook (21 Janvier 2005)

Petitfuzzle : c'est quoi la différence entre le pioneer 108 et le pioneer 108D ? une histoire de graveur interne/externe ou rien à voir ?


----------



## jeremibook (25 Janvier 2005)

Petitfuzzle t'es encore là ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2005)

jeremibook a dit:
			
		

> Petitfuzzle : c'est quoi la différence entre le pioneer 108 et le pioneer 108D ? une histoire de graveur interne/externe ou rien à voir ?



C'est la même différence qu'il y a entre un "modo" et un "modérateur" sur ce forum, jusqu'au 106, sur et peut-être 107 ou 108, les modèles de graveurs de pioneer se déclinent en deux versions : DVR 10x D et A 10x, qui diffèrent seulement par le firmware, sinon, ils sont physiquement identiques. Le firmware des A 10x les rend incompatibles avec les Mac, mais cette série n'est, d'après ce que j'ai compris, vendue qu'aux fabricants de PC pour montage "en usine".


----------

